# new bike too heavy for upgrades?



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm new to roading after a 20+ years off. I just bought a new Botteccia with Campy Xenon & Miche components. It was only 535USD & I shouldn't complain BUT the bike "is heavy weighing over 25 pounds . This is WAY over my 20 year old bike. With the frame weighing 1770 gram / 3.902182 pounds, am I wasting my time & money trying to lighten this bike? What does an average light weight frame weigh? Please advise.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*In answer to your second question*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes&sortby=real


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

You got plenty of good advice here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45219


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

harlond said:


> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes&sortby=real


Very nice, thank you!


----------

